# Anyone have pictures of their truck setup for surf fishing?



## WasabiSS (Dec 28, 2005)

Hola, I was wondering if any of you fishermen has rig up your truck for surf fishing for holding rods, accessories, and 2 kayak. please post pictures.

Thanks abunch!!

Steve


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

The sig pic is the only pic I've got. A nice grill guard rod holder is in the future, but for now I use a PVC rack in the back of the truck strapped to the headache rack but it's hard to see in this pic because it's blocked.


----------



## 4X4FOREVER (Mar 12, 2006)

Here is some pics of my home away from home. I have use a small ladder to strap down the kayak.


----------



## sumbeech (May 19, 2005)

Not completely finished yet, but you get the idea. Yak rides on top.







[/URL][/img]







[/URL][/img]

Tony


----------



## WasabiSS (Dec 28, 2005)

Please upload more pictures, i am trying to get an idea how to setup my truck.


----------



## CypressTexas (Jan 2, 2005)

4X4FOREVER said:


> Here is some pics of my home away from home. I have use a small ladder to strap down the kayak.


Nice set-up......:biggrin:


----------



## WasabiSS (Dec 28, 2005)

Great pics everyone, any other fellow fishermen have their trucks setup for the beach??

Please post pics

Thanks


----------



## Stringer (May 22, 2004)




----------



## WasabiSS (Dec 28, 2005)

nice setup


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

Here's mine!


----------



## WasabiSS (Dec 28, 2005)

Im looking to get a 92 to 94 Toyota 4x4 pickup truck , so any advise or ideas with pic will help.

thanks and btw, good looking setups u guys have


----------



## fluidation (May 16, 2005)

Stringer, that first pic sould be framed and hung on the wall


----------



## WasabiSS (Dec 28, 2005)

u mean sting rays?



fluidation said:


> Stringer, that first pic sould be framed and hung on the wall


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

here you go, hope this helps, 








rack can be taken out and set on the grounds for rigging


----------

